# Lost my furbuddy



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I lost my little fur buddy on Friday. RIP Kaos you will be missed.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

RIP Buddy.
It's always sad losing a pet


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm going through the same thing right now.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rip*

Sorry for your loss..it sucks just went thru it a few months ago...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's horrible 
Sorry for your loss 

Looked like a really nice dog 
That's the worst part about owning dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm very sorry, it Happen to me last year, worst time in many years. 

Silvio Spano


----------

